# You know you have soapy brain when......



## bookreader451 (Oct 31, 2019)

.....you're stirring a bechamel sauce and think,  I need it at a light trace.


----------



## Millie (Oct 31, 2019)

... when you superfat your cocoa


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 31, 2019)

... the expensive duck fat in the grocery store looks promising for your next soap experiment.


----------



## Steve85569 (Oct 31, 2019)

EVERYTHING looks like a mold for some project...


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 31, 2019)

...you ask for dimensions of the wooden box advertised on fb marketplace because it looks like it would make a good soap mold ( it didn't - it was waaaaaay too big)


----------



## Kiti Williams (Oct 31, 2019)

...Someone tells you of this really nice soap, and you think, "I can make that!"


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Nov 1, 2019)

... your 5 year old keeps bringing you rocks 'to make into soap' because he thinks you make soap out of rocks, not soaps that look like rocks.


----------



## MGM (Nov 1, 2019)

.....your 10 year old says "This is my favourite soap that you made!!" but it's not soap, it's the marble slab of the cheese cutter you've been using to cut your (apparently) subpar soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 1, 2019)

...you should be cleaning your house, but instead you’re replying to this thread...


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 1, 2019)

No carton, box, container, wrapper, drum, of whatever material is what it is...

It is now (potentially) a mould.

The oils section of the supermarket is now a fascinating place (although at my local "Familia" they don't sell bear tallow yet)


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 1, 2019)

...you didn’t clean the house last weekend, either...


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 1, 2019)

And you just know you should be working at your computer, earning a living like a good citizen, and the deadline's on Monday, and your eyes are all tired and crinkly, but there was that fascinating thread on on goat milk soap with turmeric scented with exotic Oriental oils and what's the harm in just taking a quick look...

2 hours later.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 1, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> .....you're stirring a bechamel sauce and think,  I need it at a light trace.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 1, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> ...you should be cleaning your house, but instead you’re replying to this thread...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 1, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> ...2 hours later.


----------



## Carly B (Nov 1, 2019)

You look at patterns in fabric and think "How did they swirl that?"


----------



## Nanette (Nov 1, 2019)

All of them.....its hopeless.....but in the best of ways!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 1, 2019)

...even though you now own real soap molds, you have a lingering attachment to your small box collection...


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 1, 2019)

You go into the grocery store to get milk or something, and come out with oils for soaping, and forgot the milk....


----------



## dibbles (Nov 1, 2019)

You actually consider handing out soap to the kiddos on Halloween (to make room for more). I did, but not seriously. Well, not_ too_ seriously.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 1, 2019)

dibbles said:


> You actually consider handing out soap to the kiddos on Halloween


What a great idea! At least the Moms/Dads would like it! Who needs more candy?! Not me.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 1, 2019)

dibbles said:


> You actually consider handing out soap to the kiddos on Halloween (to make room for more). I did, but not seriously. Well, not_ too_ seriously.


Can you imagine the kids talking later ..." one lady actually gave us SOAP!! _SOAP??  _Yeah - soap!  _What a weirdo!" _


----------



## dibbles (Nov 1, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Can you imagine the kids talking later ..." one lady actually gave us SOAP!! _SOAP??  _Yeah - soap!  _What a weirdo!" _


Well if that was the only thing they could find that would qualify me as a weirdo, I think I’m okay with it.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 2, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> ... the expensive duck fat in the grocery store looks promising for your next soap experiment.



My oldest daughter wants Bacon Soap (Bacon Fat is next to the Duck Fat).  I’m going to get some this weekend to have it ready for Christmas.


----------



## Kathymzr (Nov 2, 2019)

When playing SoapCalc is an obsession, late at night...


----------



## Kathymzr (Nov 2, 2019)

When your mind wanders to wondering how molasses or cottage cheese would work in soap...


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Nov 2, 2019)

When someone comes to visit and my 5 year old starts digging out my scale, my soap equipment and slivers of soaps stored away like it's show and tell.


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> ...you didn’t clean the house last weekend, either...


----------



## Carly B (Nov 2, 2019)

dibbles said:


> You actually consider handing out soap to the kiddos on Halloween (to make room for more). I did, but not seriously. Well, not_ too_ seriously.



  I came close.  We had tons of kids.  Gave out 100 tubs of play-doh and 80 bags of pretzels in 2 hours!!!  I turned to hubby and said "We could hand out soap."    But instead we went inside and turned out the lights.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 2, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> My oldest daughter wants Bacon Soap (Bacon Fat is next to the Duck Fat).  I’m going to get some this weekend to have it ready for Christmas.


...when you buy bacon just so you can save the bacon fat to make soap...


----------



## Cellador (Nov 2, 2019)

...you have dreams (or nightmares) of your soapy adventures...


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Nov 3, 2019)

...you get really excited at the beginning of each month to see what the new challenge is.


----------



## Nanette (Nov 3, 2019)

You have soapy recipes on pieces of paper Everywhere...not one notebook without a soap idea...


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 3, 2019)

You grocery shop for your soap instead of your husband.


----------



## mcs (Nov 6, 2019)

I actually did give out soaps at Halloween! Had made a load of calendula pumpkins, charcoal bats and cats, pure (white) skulls, burdock leaf (green) toads etc etc to sell from my barrow but my peddler's licence still hasn't come through (UK - have been waiting six weeks) so I put them out for trick or treaters. I listened at the window a little while to see how they went down and they loved them. Realised later it's not a bad marketing idea and may do so purposefully next year.


----------



## Nanette (Nov 6, 2019)

LOL thats really funny....I am surprised at how many children love soaps...especially little boys. Who knew?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 7, 2019)

Nanette said:


> LOL thats really funny....I am surprised at how many children love soaps...especially little boys. Who knew?


I've noticed that too... I have a 15-year-old grandson who asked for more soap the last time he was here... a week ago. Interesting.


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 7, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I've noticed that too... I have a 15-year-old grandson who asked for more soap the last time he was here... a week ago. Interesting.


That's great! Usually 15 year-old boys smell like dirty socks, at least their rooms do.


----------



## MGM (Nov 7, 2019)

A couple of years ago, before I started CP soap, i put together a few packages for my kids' school's silent auction. I had a big basket of various serums and oils and butters and lip balms and such (which I "priced" at $80), a smaller basket of same ($40), a package of 5 lip balms ($15) and some Star Wars M&P soaps ($12). At the end of the day, the big basket went for $40, the small basket for $20, the lip balms for $12, and two Grade 6 boys got into a bidding war over the Star Wars soaps which drove the price up to $29!! Who knew my market was Grade 6 boys???


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 7, 2019)

MGM said:


> some Star Wars M&P soaps ($12)


Lesson learned: Make more M&P bars next school auction. 

I had a similar experience the one time I made M&P bars for my 3 grand-nephews in the Seattle area. Featured a red lobster in a somewhat "fragrant" kelp background. They raved over them... of course, they're bigger now and still play with the Santa's Belly Jelly Soap from the year before.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 9, 2019)

... you’re drooling over someone else’s pots of freshly rendered lard...


----------



## Dawni (Nov 9, 2019)

...all plant matter is a potential colorant


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 10, 2019)

You start to talk about soap making and you get so excited about it all that people start to move back, slowly, away from you, with an expression of mild concern on their faces (happened to me today)...


----------



## dibbles (Nov 10, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> You start to talk about soap making and you get so excited about it all that people start to move back, slowly, away from you, with an expression of mild concern on their faces (happened to me today)...


LOL - or they stand in place, nodding with their eyes glazed over. Happens all the time. I've learned that when people say 'tell me about making soap' they really just want a very short answer. As in, yes - I do actually use lye.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 10, 2019)

And in that vein,

... you go to a conference of 1500 marine scientists and talk to anyone who will listen about how interested you’ve become in the structure of triacylglycerides.  They know all about triacylglycerides because they study marine food webs, but they still look at you like you’re from another planet...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 10, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> You start to talk about soap making and you get so excited about it all that people start to move back, slowly, away from you, with an expression of mild concern on their faces (happened to me today)...


Good News: Perfect description!
Bad News: I've been at it for 15 years and I still do that!


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 11, 2019)

When you have company over and instead of showing them the brand new upstairs renovation you take them to your soaping room in the basement.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 11, 2019)

...you want to stay home from work to watch the discoloring FOs turn brown in the soap you just cut...


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 22, 2019)

You grab the air pockets from work, pop the tops with a paperclip to deflate, roll them to fit into your tote.....and have to tell people it is for soap.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 22, 2019)

...You go shopping in a kitchen supply store, and all you see is new tools and gadgets to use for making your soap! (I'm looking at you, novelty silicone ice cube trays!)


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 24, 2019)

You explain the relative differences between cold process and hot process because it really is very important and your friend's interested gaze takes on an unfocused, glassy-eyed stare, but you just carry on explaining because it really is very important. Then she asks you what's for dinner...


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 24, 2019)

Lefty said:


> ...You go shopping in a kitchen supply store, and all you see is new tools and gadgets to use for making your soap! (I'm looking at you, novelty silicone ice cube trays!)



You have never in your life looked, let alone bought something, in the kitchen supplies section of the dollar store, but today you walk out, the proud owner of a silicon icing cone to make nice new shapes... with soap


----------



## Millie (Nov 24, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> You explain the relative differences between cold process and hot process because it really is very important and your friend's interested gaze takes on an unfocused, glassy-eyed stare, but you just carry on explaining because it really is very important. Then she asks you what's for dinner..


No no no no not on a date!! Sir Tim, you have to wait til she moves in before you have these conversations or she will RUN....
With best of luck she will only gradually notice your soaping insanity.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 25, 2019)

... When you're looking at someone's outfit and figuring out in your head what swirl will suit those colors in soap


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 25, 2019)

You know you have soap on the brain when you hear someone talking about "batter" and you think soap not baking!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 25, 2019)

...making a successful soap with tallow is the high point of your week...


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 3, 2019)

You use the discoloring FO as a blind swirl in a different FO.

I actually do that....


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 3, 2019)

... you’re stuck in an airport wondering why you need to attend professional development conference when you could be staying home making soap...


----------



## Misschief (Dec 8, 2019)

You see a Pinterest pin for Bottle Gourd Soap but are puzzled because it's in a soup bowl. Then you realize it says SOUP, not soap!


----------



## msunnerstood (Dec 8, 2019)

You see anything at Walmart with the Word "Butter" in it and you wonder if it can be used for soap.. Almond Butter, Apple Butter...


----------

